# HCG for male fertility



## NuklearFusion (Feb 7, 2011)

Ok, so certain AAS' (and length of use) can obviously cause infertility at some level. I have read everything I can on the use of HCG for male fertility and wanted to ask if anyone noticed an effect from HCG. My doc is going to start me on a PCT of Clomid and HCG real soon and just wanted feedback on how effective it is. I read some stats saying the HCG is less than 1/3 as effective on men as it is on women. Am I wasting my coin?

Btw, no Nolva as I am running Deca now. That would be very bad.


----------



## Mr.BIG (Feb 7, 2011)

HCG is the bomb, I was on THT for 2 years without anything else, noticed the shrinkage and then ordered HCG, I had the shrinkage for about a year, after just a couple doses of HCG they was back to normal with a lot more load if you get my drift


----------



## NuklearFusion (Feb 7, 2011)

I know I should have gotten the HCG during cycle, but there is only so much you can get with TRT. What kind of doses did you do that your balls dropped after the second dose? Was it weekly? Over 1000ui?


----------



## LiquidMetal77 (Feb 7, 2011)

Yep - I'm on TRT and use 250iu 3 x week.  Loads are bigger and got my wife pregnant very quickly.


----------



## Mr.BIG (Feb 7, 2011)

NuklearFusion said:


> I know I should have gotten the HCG during cycle, but there is only so much you can get with TRT. What kind of doses did you do that your balls dropped after the second dose? Was it weekly? Over 1000ui?


 
I do 500ui x 2 a week total of 1000iu's, results where immediate, couldn't believe it!


----------



## NuklearFusion (Feb 9, 2011)

Just got my script in from the doc for remainder of cycle and pct. What is the purpose of bacteriostatic water?


----------



## AmM (Feb 10, 2011)

NuklearFusion said:


> Just got my script in from the doc for remainder of cycle and pct. What is the purpose of bacteriostatic water?



To reconstitute the HCG.


----------



## NuklearFusion (Feb 10, 2011)

Thanks AmM. This is a bit different than pinning AAS, that is for sure.


----------



## OTG85 (Feb 10, 2011)

Whats the hcg method for off cycle?I know you have to run nolva after but how many Iu's per week get your boys back?Clomid and nolva didn't do it.


----------



## NuklearFusion (Feb 13, 2011)

My doc has me running my HCG 2 weeks after my last test inject using 11k ui for ten days plus clomid. Running 5k ui now everyday. Reconstitued using 5ml of water and 25 clicks subq a day. Helps also using arimidex while on cycle. No nolva for me though considering the deca.


----------



## NuklearFusion (Feb 13, 2011)

NuklearFusion said:


> My doc has me running my HCG 2 weeks after my last test inject using 11k ui for ten days plus clomid. Running 5k ui now everyday. Reconstitued using 5ml of water and 25 clicks subq a day. Helps also using arimidex while on cycle. No nolva for me though considering the deca.



Correction, both the 5k and 11k isn't that amount daily, but rather for the course of my treatment. Just wanted to clear that up.


----------

